# Savannah is ...



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

in her new adopted home. She went to a semi retired couple and they LOVE HER to death. Savannah wanted to Thank everyone who helped her get well and made it possible for her to have a second chance in life with a new place to call home.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations to Savannah on finding her forever home! Great job Mary.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeahhhhhhhh!!!! Glad she found a home so quickly, and thanks GRF for sending donations for her care


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a great way to end the week! Thank you!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Jackson'sMom said:


> What a great way to end the week! Thank you!


I agree, Im so happy she found a home she deserves and we will see after the weekend, how it goes but my foster Chesney is going for a trial run , so he might have found his forever home as well.... Letting him go isnt going to be easy... He is the best puppy I have ever had. If I only had more room, I would keep this boy.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> I agree, Im so happy she found a home she deserves and we will see after the weekend, how it goes but my foster Chesney is going for a trial run , so he might have found his forever home as well.... Letting him go isnt going to be easy... He is the best puppy I have ever had. If I only had more room, I would keep this boy.


Well, if you kick Tyler out won't you have more room??? LOL


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Congrat's to Savannah! She's a lucky pup.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> Well, if you kick Tyler out won't you have more room??? LOL


I thinking a different person.......


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> I thinking a different person.......


Well whatever works???!!!! ROFL!!!!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Yeah - Dirk's Fund and Volunteers do it again.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Savannah*

Savannah:

Congratulations on your new FOREVER, FUREVER, home Dear Girl.
You sure have lots of people on this forum that Love You!!!

You deserve on the best, Sweetie!!


----------

